# What is your eye shape??



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just for fun, curious what peoples eye shapes are..










mine are less common, the downturned eyes.. (like marilyn monroe and eliza dusku down there) i wonder who else has them?? I use to think they were weird until my friends mom who is a make up artist said they were 'bedroom eyes'.. sounds better than DOWNTURNED LOL


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't see my own eyes.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Mine are downturned too.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have deep set ones with slightly upturned outside corners. I think down turned eyes are hot.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I think mine are almond.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Protruding really but when I wear my glasses they just look almond-shaped.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh cool!
Yeah I think almond is the most common.
You guys are lucky so much make up looks perfect on you


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Almond + hooded...as in I have no eyelid space what so ever.

My eyes use to bother me aswell, I use to wear asain eye lid tape so I could get the double eye effect, stopped after a few attemps since people noticed the tape. I like my eyes now though. I never see any other girls with no lid space, seems more common in men for some reason.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

dubstep. or deep set.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

All the eyes in that chart are sexy as hell.

P.S. GIANT picture of Eliza Dushku FTW.


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

Almond, I think.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

By default: deep set.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

hmm I dunno, I can't tell which one mine are.

All I know is that my eyes are ridiculously big, like cartoon status.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

all those eyes look the same to me...


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Somewhere between almond and deep set is my best guess.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Almond


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

au Lait said:


> hmm I dunno, I can't tell which one mine are.
> 
> All I know is that my eyes are ridiculously big, like cartoon status.


That's hot.

I'll picture you like this from now on:


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ :spit


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

mind_games said:


> I can't see my own eyes.


lol, just what I was thinking


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine are kinda of protruding deep set'ish, i dunno they are a weird shape and have a bit of a bulge under the eye. strange kid


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My eyes are almond shaped. The end.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

square


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I have to say, I love this random question. It's a relief to hear it after everything else I've been reading today. I have chronic insomnia so they're shaped like two red lines.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think they're a combination of almond, close-set and deep-set. I wonder if I've analysed that a bit too deeply.


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe I have almond shaped eyes.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Deep set. I never use light eyeshadow though. Look like a tramp.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

LaRibbon said:


> Deep set. Though my eyes aren't really deep, it's just my eyelids mostly disappear when my eyes are open, hence I never wear eye shadow, because you can't see it. I also have slight epicanthal folds...that word creeps me out.
> 
> *edit*
> Change my mind. I have hooded eyes, though they don't look sad like the picture. And I didn't get them with age, I was born with them.


Whatever they are they're pretty, that's a given.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Protruding and wide set. O _ O


----------

